# Embryoland & Iakentro



## aussielis (Nov 26, 2014)

Hi there
I am in Australia just need some feedback on both clinics please.
Lisa


----------



## Maggiephatcat (Feb 21, 2010)

Hello aussielis 

If may be worth you also posting your question on the Greece board. I would expect you to get more feedback there.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=372.0

Good luck,
Maggie x


----------



## aussielis (Nov 26, 2014)

thanks x


----------

